# Can you bill a 24 and a 25 on same date



## carol52 (Mar 8, 2011)

If the pt is in a global and a minor procedure is done durring that 90 day global , what modifiers should be used ?


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't understand...Are you saying that a *procedure* was done, or an E/M?
If the patient had a major procedure w/a 90 day global period, and you have...

...an E/M ONLY during the post-op period, you will need a 24 modifier on the E/M. 

...a minor procedure *only* (All of these examples are assuming that the provider is the one who performed the first surgery, by the way): the minor procedure will need a 79 modifier. *24 & 25 only go on E/M codes*. 

...a minor procedure AND a significant/separately identifiable E/M on the same day: Yes, the E/M will need both a 24 and a 25, and the procedure needs a 79, as long as the procedure code is one with a global period of its own (I just learned that some of the codes starting at 12001 no longer have global periods, so check your NCCI edit tables here:http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp). If the minor procedure doesn't have a global period and doesn't bundle to your E/M code, then just put a 24 on the E/M and a 79 on the procedure.

I hope that helps!


----------



## carol52 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thanks*

I billed out the 24 for a major global period, a 25 for E&M for the same day as a procedure and a 79.   This was all on the same dos.  Medicaid denied for 24.


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting...Are you sure about the global period on the first procedure? This may help:
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_24.pdf


----------

